# Best resort for a fishing trip.



## holdem (Oct 1, 2007)

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Oct 1, 2007)

Great fishing trips can be had out of south Florida, the Keys, the Bahamas, Grand Cayman, the USVI, etc. 

I'm sure the West Coast and Hawaii have equally impressive lists.

Me, I just head for the local sushi joint  

But the resort which claims to be at the "sportfishing capital of the world" is The Cheeca Lodge of Islamorda, Florida (mile marker 82 on the road to Key West). It was the place where Nixon stayed once a year and is the favorite fishing resort for George Bush Sr. who also visits at least once a year.

Boats sail from their private dock. Hotel only, don't ask about the rates :ignore:


----------



## janapur (Oct 1, 2007)

Because your post is in US- Central, I assumed you meant lake fishing . . . plenty of that in Minnesota!

If you prefer deep sea fishing, we go to Zihuatanejo/Ixtapa for that.

Jana


----------



## holdem (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep. Fresh water fishing.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 1, 2007)

My BIL does a lot of fly fishing for incredible trout in Colorado. Not very helpful, but we have now exhausted my knowledge of fishing!


----------



## janapur (Oct 1, 2007)

I think the desire to fish is a prerequisite for living in MN.

If you exchange with II, The Village at Izatys on Mille Lacs is the best resort. However, Mille Lacs is so large that any water sports like tubing, skiing, etc. are pretty tough.

If you exchange with RCI, Breezy Point Resort and Causeway on Gull Lake are the best locations and nicest resorts. Lake Carlos Villas is a wonderful small resort on a chain of great fishing lakes. While the ammenities are not as posh, they provide each unit with a fishing boat and rent the motors for $5 per day.

I won't go into further detail unless requested, since you might not even want to consider driving this far North.

Jana


----------



## dkippen (Oct 1, 2007)

Jana -

I couldn't help but notice your post.  Yes, as a matter of fact, the desire to fish is a prerequisite to live in MN.  My husband lives to fish - year round in fact.  He doesn't get up to Mille Lacs as much - you never know when the slot is going to change.  

I was just looking at a listing on Ebay for North Shore on Potato Lake in Park Rapids which piqued my interest.  Do you know anything about this one?  

Debbie


----------



## holdem (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be using II. MN is a little far for me. We live in Ohio. Thanks.


----------



## Deer Path (Oct 1, 2007)

We have enjoyed fishing on Table Rock Lake by Branson, MO.  We have stayed at the Wilderness Club at Big Cedar Lodge and also at  Westgate at Branson Lakes(at Emerald Pointe).(both RCI exchanges) We like both of them a lot and they are both on the lake with Marina's.  We took our pontoon and used it out of the Marina's. We also stayed a few years ago at the Branson Yacht Club at Rock Lane. (Escapes To Branson Yacht Club is on the same property) They also have a marina on Table Rock.
Will be at Big Cedar again next May.  If interested I can give you info on either one of them.  Big Cedar is the hardest to get into.  The view from our room on Emerald Pointe was wonderful and much better than big Cedar but you would want a "B" unit for the view.
We have also been to Lake of the Ozarks and stayed at Holiday Shores(all 3BR's). There are lots of timeshare resort on that lake. Lake of the Ozarks will likely be closer to you.

Judy


----------



## btcctomtb (Oct 1, 2007)

Orange lake in Lake Geneva, Wisconsin. Never fished there but can Charter a boat at Winthrop Harbor, IL 45 Minute Drive south on the Illinois/Wisconsin border. Great Salmon Fishing!!! 

Never made my fishing trip in Branson but there is a resort there JLB verifies there is a good chance of catching a few trout.


----------



## JLB (Oct 2, 2007)

Several very nice Branson area resorts are on Table Rock Lake, which has a good reputation for bass fishing.  I mostly catch little girlie-boy fishies who frequent the Margaritaville dock.  Several here can attest to my prowess as a wussie, girlie-boy fisher-person.   

In the Spring we entertain humongous bass under the dock, but we try not to disturb them as most creatures in that mode prefer not to be disturbed.  I sometimes get on to those tournament fisher-persons who come by and try to tease one of them into getting in the boat with him/her.

Now, the cold water from Table Rock empties into Lake Taneycomo.  As if catching trout there was not already easy enough, the Shepherd of the Hill Hatchery releases beaucoup of them into Taneycomo just below the Table Rock Dam.  Some folks have come here planning on fishing Table Rock and have wound up on Taneycomo instead.

It is not at the top of the JLB list of Branson resorts, but Roark is on Taneycomo, near the Branson Landing, and it has complimentary pontoon boats.

And if the fish aren't biting, there's plenty more to do in the area.



btcctomtb said:


> Never made my fishing trip in Branson but there is a resort there JLB verifies there is a good chance of catching a few trout.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Oct 2, 2007)

If you go to Telemark resort in Cable, WI, you'll be around a large chain of lakes and close to Hayward, Muskie Capital of the World.  Eagle River and Minocqua would also have good northern Wisconsin fishing.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 2, 2007)

If you're looking for a great place to do some trout fishing on Lake Taneycomo, the best place is Sunterra's Fall Creek Plantation.  Their units are above average.




JLB said:


> Several very nice Branson area resorts are on Table Rock Lake, which has a good reputation for bass fishing.  I mostly catch little girlie-boy fishies who frequent the Margaritaville dock.  Several here can attest to my prowess as a wussie, girlie-boy fisher-person.
> 
> In the Spring we entertain humongous bass under the dock, but we try not to disturb them as most creatures in that mode prefer not to be disturbed.  I sometimes get on to those tournament fisher-persons who come by and try to tease one of them into getting in the boat with him/her.
> 
> ...


----------



## JLB (Oct 2, 2007)

Been there, too, on their dock, watching minnysohtuhns catching our little trouties.
- - - - -

holdem:  By the way, have you looked into Apple Valley, near Mt. Vernon, OH.  It is in a rural lake development.  With a nice golf course, too.  Amish country not far away.



sturk2000 said:


> If you're looking for a great place to do some trout fishing on Lake Taneycomo, the best place is Sunterra's Fall Creek Plantation.  Their units are above average.


----------



## acesgame (Oct 3, 2007)

*if you want to go to branson*

I would go to bass pro shops and do the 3 day TS jaunt at Big Cedar then trade my timeshare for a week before or after in Branson on Tannycomo.  At big Cedar(partially owned by BPS) you can rent boats(cheap from what I've been told) to go out on that big bad lake.  It has been our experience however that if you don't know the lake it is harder to find the fishies.  On tannycomo you can fish from the shoreline easily enough from some of the resorts that have been mentioned and enjoy the local entertainment.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 8, 2007)

*We're on our way now*

We're on our waynow to Telemark, our favorite resort,  for 2 weeks - we stay at the Telemark Apple Club POinte units - on the lake - only Silver Crown since there is not a major mall so many miles away (whatever the requirement is for a GC).  --not a major mall for a LONG ways - part of what we like.  (Well, a super  Walmart 17 miles away!)

.  Really looking forward to it - hmmmmm...hope my husband catches some fish this year.  Last year everyone else did!




northwoodsgal said:


> If you go to Telemark resort in Cable, WI, you'll be around a large chain of lakes and close to Hayward, Muskie Capital of the World.  Eagle River and Minocqua would also have good northern Wisconsin fishing.


----------



## holdem (Oct 8, 2007)

Looking forward to a fishing report. Have a great trip.


----------



## trice01 (Oct 23, 2007)

dkippen said:


> Jana -
> 
> I couldn't help but notice your post.  Yes, as a matter of fact, the desire to fish is a prerequisite to live in MN.  My husband lives to fish - year round in fact.  He doesn't get up to Mille Lacs as much - you never know when the slot is going to change.
> 
> ...



I'm a Minnesotan too. I exchanged into North Shore a few years back. The resort itself is a bit inconvenient to town, and the maintenance was pretty iffy. I would say they have rather tenuous management. But they were doing a lot of work on the place, so maybe it's improved. 

The lake is decent to fish. I had no luck on walleyes, and it didn't sound like the lake has a great reputation for them. You can do pretty well on bass, northern and other species. It would also be a great location to have for deer season, as it's near some prime areas and we saw plenty of them on the roads in the area.


----------



## trice01 (Oct 23, 2007)

janapur said:


> I think the desire to fish is a prerequisite for living in MN.
> 
> If you exchange with II, The Village at Izatys on Mille Lacs is the best resort. However, Mille Lacs is so large that any water sports like tubing, skiing, etc. are pretty tough.
> 
> ...



The fishing at Breezy is decent, although walleyes are a tough bite there. I would definitely prefer fishing on Gull Lake, where the walleye fishing is much better and there's plenty of great bass and northern action as well. Mille Lacs is fun, but my experience there is that you don't want to take a small boat out on the middle if it gets rough. The slot limit is a frequent complaint. Lake Carlos is fun. Not known for walleyes, but I did decently on bass and saw some very nice crappies coming in from people who knew how to use the fish finder and find them suspended. Le Homme Dieu is right next door and can be accessed via a channel, and is a very nice lake too. Tough to get summer weeks at Lake Carlos Villas, as they are owned as single weeks and aren't available to floating week owners. It's a very popular resort and convenient to the Metro area and local Alexandria. Units are kept up well, and the HOA is very involved and dedicated.


----------



## trice01 (Oct 23, 2007)

holdem said:


> Any ideas? Thanks.



Just some very rough ideas here. 

If I lived in Ohio, I'd be looking at Kentucky, Missouri, and Tennesee for fishing. Just remember that when you go South, there are a lot fewer natural lakes than up in the Northern glacier paths, so look for the major impoundments for the best variety of fishing. 

Also remember that you are very close to Ontario. Haven't been there in years, but used to go frequently as a kid. There are more little lakes to fish in southern Ontario than you can count, and the fishing was great.


----------

